# gamba o camarón



## azul84

¡Saludos a todos!
¿Hay alguna diferencia entre las gambas y los camarones? ¿Cuál és el más usado entre los que hablan español?

_Corrijam meu espanhol, por favor!_


----------



## Tomby

Creo que el camarón es algo mayor que la gamba. Personalmente yo utilizo el nombre de gamba. El camarón es más propio de la zona sur de España (Andalucía).
No obstante el nombre de los pescados, crustáceos, aves, hortalizas, etc. suele variar entre regiones, incluso en una comarca son llamados de una manera y en otra tener otro nombre distinto.
Por ejemplo en el Mediterráneo llamamos "sepia" a lo que en el Cantábrico llaman "jíbia", en portugués "_siba_". Otro ejemplo, en la zona de Cataluña y Valencia llaman "robellón" a lo que en Castilla conocen como "níscalo", en portugués tipo de "_cogumelo_". Y así sucesivamente.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## azul84

Tombatossals, muito obrigado!
Minha dúvida é porque no Brasil temos o camarão de água doce, conhecido como "pitu". Pensei que pudesse haver alguma semelhança.


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado eu porque ignorava a existência de esse tipo de camarões de rio.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## azul84

De nada, é excelente esta troca de culturas.
Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Son terminos que definen, según las zonas, diferentes especies de crustáceos de formas parecidas pero de tamaños muy diferentes.

El camarón es un crustáceo de menor tamaño que la gamba, y en el Norte de España se denomina tambíen quisquilla. Se suele pescar en las charcas que quedan entre las rocas al bajar la marea, su tamaño no suele pasar de 4 cm.

La gamba suele pescarse en zonas arenosas. Excelentes las gambas de Huelva, pescadas en la desembocadura del Rio Tinto. Su tamaño es alrededor de 12 cm.

Otra especie similar, aunque de mayor tamaño es el langostino, al que en Argentina creo que llaman gambón, y en el Brasil,  (no sé si en Portugal) llaman Camarão. Moito gostosso é o camarão na abóbora


En resumen, el peso de un buen camarão puede equivaler al de cincuenta o 100 camarones


----------



## Outsider

Também se distingue gamba de camarão em Portugal. Vejam nos dicionários dos Recursos. O lagostim é muito maior.


----------



## 2007Ciça Espanha

Bom dia 
Antes não gostava muito de frutos do mar, agora como de vez em quando. Consultar um dicionário sem a ajuda de fotos não me ajuda muito. Por isso, gostava de saber se podia me ajudar. Parece que sabe muito ao respeito e/ou conhece um dicionário de Recursos. A que dicionário se refere?
No dicionário de português-espanhol encontrei que lagostim é "cigala" e lagosta "langosta" como eu imaginava. Talvez encontre uma página em Internet com fotos de moluscos e crustáceos comestíveis.
Muito obrigada por qualquer ajuda que me possa conceder. E se não puder, só a vontade é suficiente 



Outsider said:


> Também se distingue gamba de camarão em Portugal. Vejam nos dicionários dos Recursos. O lagostim é muito maior.


----------



## Outsider

Bom dia e bem-vinda ao fórum. 

Os Recursos estão aqui. Eu referia-me ao dicionário Priberam.


----------



## 2007Ciça Espanha

*Agradeço-lhe imenso a resposta! BOM DIAAAAAAAA**J**!*

*Consultando o Diccionario de Usos del Español de María Moliner, vejo que la cigala é maior que el langostino/langostín, que este crustácio é mayor que la gamba e que este último é maior que el camarón. Do menor para o maior temos: *
_*camarón*_*<** gamba **<** langostín/langostino **<** cigala.*

*Se uso o dicionário de Word Reference, em Português (do Brasil ???), o termo cigala é LAGOSTIM e os termos langostino - gamba - camarón equivalem a CAMARÃO. Como já disse aqui, e é possível consultar no dicionário do Priberam, em Portugal, a GAMBA é uma **espécie de camarão um pouco maior.*

*Gostaria imenso que fizesse a escala de maior a menor. Seria LAGOSTA > GAMBA > CAMARÃO? Onde entra aqui o LAGOSTIM que, segundo o dicionário do Priberam, é “pequeno crustáceo parecido com o lavagante”. LAVAGANTE não faz parte da minha experiência de mundo. Por isso, fica difícil fazer a comparação. Imagino que teríamos em Portugal:*
*LAGOSTA > LAGOSTIM > GAMBA > CAMARÃO.*

*Uma vez mais, muitíssimoooooooooooo obrigada!*
*Abraços e até breve **J*



Outsider said:


> Bom dia e bem-vinda ao fórum.


----------



## Mangato

2007Ciça Espanha said:


> *Agradeço-lhe imenso a resposta! BOM DIAAAAAAAA**J**!*
> 
> *Consultando o Diccionario de Usos del Español de María Moliner, vejo que la cigala é maior que el langostino/langostín, que este crustácio é mayor que la gamba e que este último é maior que el camarón. Do menor para o maior temos: *
> _*camarón*_*<** gamba **<** langostín/langostino **<** cigala.*
> 
> *Se uso o dicionário de Word Reference, em Português (do Brasil ???), o termo cigala é LAGOSTIM e os termos langostino - gamba - camarón equivalem a CAMARÃO. Como já disse aqui, e é possível consultar no dicionário do Priberam, em Portugal, a GAMBA é uma **espécie de camarão um pouco maior.*
> 
> *Gostaria imenso que fizesse a escala de maior a menor. Seria LAGOSTA > GAMBA > CAMARÃO? Onde entra aqui o LAGOSTIM que, segundo o dicionário do Priberam, é “pequeno crustáceo parecido com o lavagante”. LAVAGANTE não faz parte da minha experiência de mundo. Por isso, fica difícil fazer a comparação. Imagino que teríamos em Portugal:*
> *LAGOSTA > LAGOSTIM > GAMBA > CAMARÓN.*
> 
> *CAMARÃO = lANGOSTIM*
> 
> *E não esqueza que camarão não se corresponde con camarón*
> 
> *Uma vez mais, muitíssimoooooooooooo obrigada!*
> *Abraços e até breve **J*
> 
> 
> 
> Outsider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bom dia e bem-vinda ao fórum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camarón , camarão ou langostim, langosta , cigala , gamba
> 
> Algures chaman de langostino à gamba, mas são diferentes
> 
> Cumprimentos
> 
> MG
Click to expand...


----------



## clarachiara

Desculpem, mas não ficou-me claro. O camarão seria "langostino" en espanhol y gamba seria "gamba"? Agradeceria cualquer aclaração sobre este tema.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Vayamos por partes.
Camarón es en Galicia, donde los hay de varias clases, y, aunque se dan un aire en la forma con gambas y langostinos, en nada se parece su sabor, ni su precio es el _palaemon serratus_. La gamba y el langostino (que no se pesacan en aguas gallegas) cuestan de media unos 12 euros el kilo, mientras que el camarón terciado (de un tamaño como el de un dedo meñique de adulto) se vende a unos 50 euros. Recién pescado tiene el camarón un color grisáceo (como el de los langostinos), pero al cocer adquieren un hermoso color escarlata brillante, que en nada se parece a los pálidos tonos rojizos de gambas y langostinos cocidos.
Quisquilla es palabra española y designa un camarón de tamaño reducido (en Galicia ilegales). Es como llaman los turistas al camarón gallego (con gran hilaridad entre los nativos).
Langostino es palabra española y designa varias especies afines o parecidas al penaeus trisulcatus, de reciente comercialización en Galicia (se empiezan a consumir cuando llegaron al mercado gallego desde aguas australes congelados por Pescanova desde los años de 1950). Se usó la palabra española langostino que por su parecido con el la(n)gostín del gallego que designaba (y en algunos puertos, como Marín, en el habla de la gente de edad todavía designa) a la especie scyllarus arctus (las que se pescan en el caladero del Atlántico Norte llamado Gran Sol, por ejemplo) y otras afines, hizo adoptar del catalán la palabra cigala, para designar a ésta última.
La la(n)gosta, palinurus elephas, y el bogavante, homarus gammarus, (por aquí usamos más lu(m)brigante o cereixo, si es pequeño) son ya de mayor tamaño (comí una vez un lumbrigante de cuatro kilos y setecientos gramos bien pesados) que todo lo hasta ahora tratado. El bogavante tiene unas fuertes pinzas, que la langosta no tiene (pero sí cinco antenas, que no se comen), además de un color azulado brillante que al cocer se convierte en colorado, mientras la langosta es mucho más pálida.
Todo este léxico, de origen gallego y raíces celtoides en su mayor parte, es básicamente parecido al portugués y al español, pero con sus matices.
Redacté esto a vuelapluma y quizás haya quedado algo desordenado y pobre (me faltan variantes de los nombres y especies endógenas de Galicia como los santiaguiños), pero dá una idea de la complejidad del tema y de los trasvases de sentidos y palabras entre las lenguas hispánicas. El gallego posee, con respecto al español y al portugués una mayor riqueza denominativa por el hecho de que la _*rías gallegas*_ son una zona marisquera muy especial, con un ecosistema que favorece la cría del mejor marisco que hay en el mundo (y no lo digo yo, sino los entendidos en gastronomía, por la temperatura de sus aguas (entre 15 y 17 grados) y su abundancia en nutrientes. Unos enormes viveros naturales y una de las fuentes de riqueza en mi tierra.


----------



## clarachiara

Muchas gracias por tu detallada explicación, pero creo que me he explicado mal, así que paso al español. Lo que yo necesito es una traducción al español lo más correcta posible de las palabras portuguesas "camarão" y "gamba".


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Camarão*, en español _langostino_ (el _*camarão*_ de verdad, el de piedra, al que me refería antes, en España en general se llama _quisquilla_, y en Portugal, en Peniche los oí llamar _*camarãozinhos*_, pero no abunda en Portugal, por su tipo de costa, sólo los comí allí en Aveiro y Peniche). Una *gamba* es una _gamba_ y es castellanismo en portugués (los diccionarios incluso lo traen en cursiva como extranjerismo no integrado en el léxico portugués..


----------



## willy2008

Aquí en Argentina el camarón y el langostino son distintos, el langostino es mas grande y rosado.


----------

